

Tech founder's tale of sex, drugs and underground lairs (2008) - slm_HN
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2008/11/nicholas200811

======
dang
This title is such an egregious violation of HN's rules that, rather than
rehabilitating it, we're just going to kill this post. The story is of dubious
quality anyway.

Edit: never mind; users flagged it. Thanks!

------
glimmung
2008?

~~~
tlb
I changed the title, thanks.

